# خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ايتها الاخت المباركة اول واجب مهم والذى بواسطته تحل عليكى البركة والنعة هو احترام زوجك ربما سمعت عن قصة سارة التى كانت تحترم زوجها وتدعوه سيدى فنظر الله الى تواضعها واعطاها ابنا فى شيخوختها فيجب عليكى كما قلت احترام زوجك ولا تعملى عمل ما صغيرا او كبيرا الا بمشورته لانه ربما تعملى عملا بدون مشورته ويكون ذلك العمل يغضبه فهذا ليس حسن كذلك لا تقولى قولا ولا كلاما يكدره لان سر الزيجة سر عظيم قد شبهه بولس الرسول باتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة.فالمسيح راس الكنيسة والرجل راس المرأة وكما أن الكنيسة تخدم المسيح وتعمل وصاياه كذلك يجب على المرأة ان تحترم زوجها وتسمع كلامه وكمان ان الكنيسة لاتعمل عملا يغضب المسيح كذلك يجب على المراة ان لا تعمل اعمالا او تقول اقوالا تكدر زوجها فنكون نتهاون بالسر الذى وضعه المسيح فى كنيسته الطاهرة!
ثانيا: يجب عليك مداومة الذهاب الى الكنيسة لان هذا نعمة عظيمة وتمسكى بالتواضع خصوصا فى بيت الرب ولا تنتظرى الكرامة اجلسى على الارض وانظرى الى الموجودين بل اقول احقر الموجودين انهم افضل منك فاذا ما فعلت ذلك ينظر الرب الى تواضعك وانسحاق قلبك كما نظر الى تواضع وانسحاق قلب حته ام صموئيل النبى ويعطيك سؤال قلبك كما اعطاها.يجب عليكى الاعتراف والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه وبعد التناول احذرى من ان يخرج من فمك كلمة رديئة او غضب او حقد على احد او نميمة فى حق الغير او حلفان او شتيمة هذه الوصايا ليست صعبة بل اعزمى فى قلبك على عملها والرب يساعدك
وانا لى عشم فى يسوع المسيح ان ينظر اليك بعين تحننه ويعطيكى كما فى ضميرك لانه قادر على كل شىء
فى الختام نعمة ربنا يسوع تشمل جميعكم امين​


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

موضوع رائع وكلام جميل 

بس فين اللى يعمل بيه يا ميرنا بتقولى

ولا تنتظرى الكرامة اجلسى على الارض وانظرى الى الموجودين بل اقول احقر الموجودين انهم افضل منك 

عايزه اقولك ان الكلام ده كان زمان دلوقتى مفيش واحده بتدخل الكنيسه ولازم يبصولها من فوق لتحت يعنى مناظر بمعنى اصح

ربنا يباركك يا ميرنا​


----------



## ميرنا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع رائع وكلام جميل​
> 
> بس فين اللى يعمل بيه يا ميرنا بتقولى​
> ولا تنتظرى الكرامة اجلسى على الارض وانظرى الى الموجودين بل اقول احقر الموجودين انهم افضل منك ​
> ...


*عارفة يا كاندى انا بقيت اخد الخولاجى معايا مخصوص علشان مبصش على حد بس فى بنات بتجبرنى ابص عليها لبسها بيكون ملفت جداا ينهار اسود انا بتكسفلهم بضايق من المناظر دى *

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

شكرآ يا ميرنا على الخطاب دا

و يا ريت لو تشوفيلنا حاجة للراجل كمان فى معاملة مع زوجتة​


----------



## أرزنا (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

سلام المسيح:

لولا كل رجل وامرأة بيفهموا حقيقة دعوة الرب لهم لكانت كل النساء والرجال بالف خير


----------



## veansea (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*



> هذه الوصايا ليست صعبة بل اعزمى فى قلبك على عملها والرب يساعدك



ميرسى يا ميرنا يا عسولتنا
اكتر كلمه اديدنى امل 
بركه صلاه البابا كرلس معانا كلنا


----------



## sara2003 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

*جميل كلام بس ياريت نعمل بيه بس ربنا يساعدنا*


----------



## بنت النعمة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

*كلام كتير حلو
بركة صلاتو تكون معنا.​*


----------



## koka_jesus (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

جميل اوى الخطاب يا ميرنا مرسى ياقمر​


----------



## wwwmmm (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

يا ريت كل وحدة ست تسمع الكلام ده وتعمل بيه


----------



## مينا 188 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

هى دى النصائح وكمان مفيدة ولكن كيفية تنفيذها


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

عارفة يا كاندى انا بقيت اخد الخولاجى معايا مخصوص علشان مبصش على حد بس فى بنات بتجبرنى ابص عليها لبسها بيكون ملفت جداا ينهار اسود انا بتكسفلهم بضايق من المناظر دى 
اية الحكاية ميرنا انتى وكاندى رايحين تصلوا ولا تبصوا على البنات
ولما انتم تبصوا على البنات احنا نبص على مين الرجالة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويلا يا بنات اسمعوا نصايح ابلتكم ميرنا عشان ربنا يحبكم
واوعى ميرنا تزعلى من كلامى بهزر
وبصراحة موضوع اكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

*ميرسي يا ميرنا على الموضوع المتميز ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Ho^SA^aM (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: خطاب البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة*

لا تعليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق​


----------

